# Boat Questions



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a small rig I can carry in my 1750 Gator Trax when I want to hunt really skinny water. I'm looking at a Gator Trax pirogue and the Carstens Mallard. I have never been in either boat. I know pirogues are "tricky", but I like the fact it drafts almost nothing and is aluminum (no worries of water saturation / easy to maintain). I'm guessing the mallard drafts a bit more, but is more stable/user friendly. My vision is to use the 1750 as a mothership, hide it and use the little boat (two guys bare minimum of gear) to get into places I can't access w/ a big boat and possibly using it to chase crips. 

Anyone have any experience/input w/ either rig?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I watched the one dude on swamp people with another person pull a 800 lb alligator into it out of the water. They had a tiny pirogues. Drafts seemed like 0, seemed as stable as it could for a boat like that, poled and paddled well.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if i could get my hands on one of those fiberglass pirogues we used down in LA one year i would. The guy/company that made them got run over by the hurricane pretty bad. was amazing how well they paddled and stable they were. we would tip them on their side and sink them up against the blind....kill a bird, lift it up and float it..hop in and retrieve our birds...rinse and repeat. I bet it didn't weigh 75lbs. I spent 12hrs in one gunning one day on big water...had no issues.

found pic. looks like they are selling them on ebay nowdays. the 1man in the back is similar to what i used.

they call them cajun yachts if you want to google them.


----------



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm leaning toward the pirogue myself. Guys I've spoken to who have any experience w/ them say it's the ulitmate shallow water rig once you get used to them. I've sent an email inquiring about this rig. I like the fact it has 600LB capacity and wood-free construction. http://www.pirogue.com/king.htm 

I'm still torn on fiberglass vs. aluminum. Eventually fiberglass gets dinged and starts taking on water/weight.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd go aluminum, fiberglass is easy to fix but so is aluminum and I think you will go longer before needing to fix aluminum


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fiberglass. no reason to go any other way. its cheap and light.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

How are they different than a canoe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shoot-n-goose (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, and am about to order 3 M80 creekboats to rig up for the fall. Its 8ft long and 34" wide, about as small as you can go and be (kinda) safe. They make a larger 9ft 8in version too. I've talked to a couple guys down south that have them and they love 'em. Light as a feather and not very expensive

http://www.creekboats.com/CB_Home.htm


----------



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

The guys I hunt w/ are having the canoe debate as we speak. One is pushing hard for a Michicraft L12. http://www.meyersboat.com/#/michicraft/models/L-12

Hard to argue w/ his logic...very light w/ a ton of capacity for it's size and made in Michigan. He has reached out to Michicraft for camo options and to inquire if removing the portage bar would affect the structural integrity of the boat.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Well ? Been watching this thread awhile.....a canoe is a canoe. There's only so much your going to be able to do with it. Lofty plans most of us have had, IMO your asking too much. Using your current boat as a mother ship is IMO a lofty goal that's going to be difficult at best.

Not trying to pee in your corn flakes or nothing, but you will have to deal with a lot of factors and I'm wondering if it's worth the effort. A canoe is "Tippy" plus have you figured dealing with the wind ? Paddles for the canoe, PFD's.......and that's just for the canoe alone. And area's that are hard to get into will have heavy vegetation, the canoe would have to come off early. 

Suit yourself, I just think I'd give it some serious thought before I made the
purchase. IMO it would be better to just have both, and use the canoe for skinny water even if it must be towed like a sled. And if the water is that shallow chasing crips should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

for what he's looking to do, canoe not an option IMO. small 11-12ft pirogue or nothing


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Would one of those carsten pintails work for you?

14' , stable, large capacity and I think they weigh about 100lbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a link that shows a pirogue rack on an older Gator Trax. Pretty sweet set up. 
http://www.gatortraxboats.com/images/access/piroguerack.jpg

I've narrowed down my ideal options to the Carstens Pintail or Mallard (confirmed Knutson's is still a dealer) or a pirogue. My hunting buddies are still throwing in their 2 cents, but for what I'm looking to do those seem to be the best fit. 

This is a great site...I appreciate all the feedback/insight.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Are you looking for one of these? Steve


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have this guy and with two guys we were going through 4" of water no problem and that was with a trolling motor and a deep cycle battery. You could even throw a small mud motor on the back and wont even have to paddle.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=20668&cat=2&date=1190166643


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sampson's pirogue is exactly what i'm talking about. i've been in a carstens and those types. i'd still go pirogue. its a much better hauling boat than a puddler.


----------

